# Where is the ambient temp sensor 2013???



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Not 100% sure with the RS but my 14 1LT non RS has it in the filler panel where the fog light goes on the drivers side.


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

mechguy78 said:


> Not 100% sure with the RS but my 14 1LT non RS has it in the filler panel where the fog light goes on the drivers side.


+1, this is the same place for all gen1 Cruzes - L/S fog lamp area, retained with 3 little tangs. OP, if you're having an issue with your ambient air temperature sensor, check to see if it's plugged in, or if the connector is corroded. Connector p/n is 88988136 if you need it.


----------

